Ask HN: What obscure corner of the web do you frequently visit? - gallerdude
======
azeirah
I like [http://www.graficaobscura.com/](http://www.graficaobscura.com/) a lot,
obscure and historical collection of computer graphics experiments and other
thingies

------
slater
Not sure if obscure, but MeFi gets multiple visits from me daily:

[https://www.metafilter.com](https://www.metafilter.com)

